# Expat community in LA Rochelle



## Adie1983

Hi

Just moved to La Rochelle from ireland and wondering if there is an English speaking expat community?

Thanks
Adrian


----------



## DrChips

Welcome Adrian

When they reopen you might like this!






Domain Default page







www.mcnultys-larochelle.com





Best wishes.


----------



## Lydi

It's going to be difficult to meet people at the present time. 

You might find something of interest on this site (for La Rochelle). It's good for making new friends / trying different activities in "normal times" : *onvasortir*


----------



## CianMS

Hi Adrian, don’t know if you’re still in La Rochelle, been living here for some time myself and not encountered many English speakers! Cian.


----------

